
Understanding Apple fans - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/11/android-ios-design-carriers-google.html
======
teyc
As a long time Windows user, I do appreciate how Apple's products have the "it
just works" feel to it. It doesn't wow you per se, but it is characterised by
not being frustrating. Perhaps it is because they are able to reduce the scope
of a device, so that while their devices have a full computer in them, they
are not general computing devices. They only have a narrow range of
complementary functions to a full desktop computer.

~~~
stephenr
How is a mac not a "general computing device"?

~~~
teyc
The Mac is nice, especially with a good UX where FaceTime just works. Mine
sits at home rather unused though. I do enjoy looking at it. It is a beautiful
piece of furniture.

